

Modern Defense Against CSRF Attacks - resonantcore
https://resonantcore.net/blog/2015/02/modern-defense-against-csrf-attacks

======
sarciszewski
Source code: [https://github.com/resonantcore/anti-
csrf](https://github.com/resonantcore/anti-csrf)

It's free software released under the Affero GNU Public License. Feel free to
use it in other FLOSS projects written in PHP.

